# Verbindung mit SQLExpress



## chrism120 (25. Sep 2019)

Hallo, 
ich versuche eine Verbindung aus meinem JAVA-Programm heraus zur Microsoft SQLServer 2014 aufzubauen.
Folgende Meldungsfehler habe ich.
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver
    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
    at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
    at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
    at javaJdbc.SQLConnect.main(SQLConnect.java:13)
.
hier ist meine Code

```
package javaJdbc;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DatabaseMetaData;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;


public class SQLConnect {

    public static void main(String[] args) throws ClassNotFoundException, InstantiationException, IllegalAccessException {
     Connection conn = null;
     try {
         Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver").newInstance();
         String port = "1433";
         String serverip= "172.21.128.46";
         String dbURL =  "jdbc:sqlserver://"+serverip+"\\SQLEXPRESS:"+port;
         String user ="ChrisPC";
         String pass= "root";
         String driver="com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDrver";
         conn = DriverManager.getConnection(dbURL,user,pass);
         if (conn!=null) {
             DatabaseMetaData dm = (DatabaseMetaData) conn.getMetaData();
             System.out.println("Drive name : " + dm.getDriverName());
             System.out.println("Driverversion : "+ dm.getDriverVersion());
         }
        
     }
    catch(SQLException ex) {
        ex.printStackTrace();
        
    }finally {
        try {
        if (conn != null && !conn.isClosed()) {
            conn.close();
        }
        }catch(SQLException ex) {}
    }

    }

}
```
bitte Hilfe. Schon Tage daran aber nicht geschaft


----------



## mihe7 (25. Sep 2019)

Du musst den JDBC-Treiber auch im Classpath haben.


----------



## chrism120 (25. Sep 2019)

ja schon gemacht. und ich verwende jtds 1.3.1


----------



## chrism120 (25. Sep 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Du musst den JDBC-Treiber auch im Classpath haben.


ja schon gemacht. und ich verwende jtds 1.3.1


----------



## mrBrown (25. Sep 2019)

jtds wird nicht den Microsoft-Treiber enthalten.

Verzichte einfach mal auf das explizite Laden der Klasse, der Treiber wird auch so gefunden, wenn ein passender da ist.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Sep 2019)

Und den Connection-String musst Du auch anpassen. http://jtds.sourceforge.net/faq.html#urlFormat


----------



## chrism120 (25. Sep 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Und den Connection-String musst Du auch anpassen. http://jtds.sourceforge.net/faq.html#urlFormat


ok


----------



## M.L. (25. Sep 2019)

Und die passenden Protokolle (via SQL Server Management Studio) sind auch zu aktivieren: https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/sq...osing-a-network-protocol?view=sql-server-2014


----------



## chrism120 (25. Sep 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> jtds wird nicht den Microsoft-Treiber enthalten.
> 
> Verzichte einfach mal auf das explizite Laden der Klasse, der Treiber wird auch so gefunden, wenn ein passender da ist.



ok


----------



## chrism120 (25. Sep 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Und die passenden Protokolle (via SQL Server Management Studio) sind auch zu aktivieren: https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/sq...osing-a-network-protocol?view=sql-server-2014


OK. Du meins hier TCP/IP. Dies habe ich auch schon aktiviert


----------

